# Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad - Stick und Buttons reagieren gleichzeitig



## PTPFYL (10. April 2019)

Hallo

Ich habe einen Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Wireless Gamecontroller.

Leider reagiert der rechte Stick genauso wie die Buttons.
Auch Kalibrieren ist so nicht möglich, da die Befehle der Buttons und des rechten Sticks genau gleich sind.
Auch über JoyToKey ist so eine Programmierung nicht möglich.

Treiber habe ich auch deinstalliert und mit der Original CD wieder installiert, brachte jedoch nichts.

Ich habe Windows 10, auf Windows 7 ging es noch.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte?

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2019)

Hallo PTPFYL!
Willkommen im PCGH-Forum! 



PTPFYL schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte?


Am alten Treiber vermutlich.
Hier gibt es neue:
XEOX PRO ANALOG GAMEPAD - WIRELESS, BLACK.


----------



## PTPFYL (10. April 2019)

Leider hat das wecheln der Treiber keine Änderung gebracht.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. April 2019)

PTPFYL schrieb:


> keine Änderung gebracht.


 Wahrscheinlich ist  das Teil defekt, wenn es an keinem anderen PC läuft.
Wie heißt das Motherboard, das dranhängt?


----------



## PTPFYL (10. April 2019)

Es läuft an zwei versch. PCs, nur eben immer mit dem gleichen Fehler....
Rechter Stick und Buttons haben immer die gleichen Funktionen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. April 2019)

PTPFYL schrieb:


> Es läuft an zwei versch. PCs, nur eben immer mit dem gleichen Fehler....
> Rechter Stick und Buttons haben immer die gleichen Funktionen.


Typische Speedlink Qualität.
Das hier hab ich seit 12 Jahren:
Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2 ab €' '0 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU.

Absolute Superqualität, klasse Griffgefühl und präzise Sticks.
Die Batterien halten um die 4 Jahre!

Wenn Du das noch gebraucht bekommst, hält das ewig.

Oder den Nachfolger:
Logitech F710 Wireless Gamepad ab €' '35,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Nicht ganz so gut, aber als XBOX-Controller installierbar.


----------

